# California's EMS License Plates



## CAEMSJI (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a very limited time left for the CA EMS Authority to collect 7,500 orders for EMS license plates - less than five months left. With out at least 7,500 orders the program will be discontinued. For more details and to order your EMS plate, visit http://www.emsa.ca.gov/about/license_plate/default.asp 
Also, visit our Facebook page - search California Emergency Medical Services Authority.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 12, 2010)

theres a similar campaign in IL, but i dont know if they will collect enough  orders to get an actual plate made


----------



## atropine (Jul 12, 2010)

Why would anyone want an ems plate anyways?


----------



## Incyder38 (Jul 12, 2010)

atropine said:


> Why would anyone want an ems plate anyways?


 I'm thinking for the same reasons that firefighters want a fire plate.  Some people have a lot of pride in what they do.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

Incyder38 said:


> I'm thinking for the same reasons that firefighters want a fire plate.



To be fair, I don't get why people want a fire plate or put the cheesy little sticker in their rear window.


----------



## Joe (Jul 12, 2010)

to be fair it has everything to do with pride. who are you to judge what lic plate i can have or not. why do people personalize their plates? Because they can and they want to


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 12, 2010)

atropine said:


> Why would anyone want an ems plate anyways?



It Helps with the Law Enforcement Authorities 

*cough* CHP and PD *cough*


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 12, 2010)

i would get one but if you have one then you are expected to help people when theres an accident and what not. having that gives you a duty to act.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

Did anyone say that you could or could not get any specific special plate you want?


----------



## atropine (Jul 12, 2010)

Incyder38 said:


> I'm thinking for the same reasons that firefighters want a fire plate.  Some people have a lot of pride in what they do.



Pride in what?, $10.00 an hour, I guess if you think that is worthy of an expensive car or more expensive truck registration here in Cali.


----------



## clibb (Jul 12, 2010)

If you pass an accident without stopping and you have the EMS label, can you get charged for neglect?


----------



## atropine (Jul 12, 2010)

clibb said:


> If you pass an accident without stopping and you have the EMS label, can you get charged for neglect?



easy law and order I don't think that is the case.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

lampnyter said:


> i would get one but if you have one then you are expected to help people when theres an accident and what not. having that gives you a duty to act.



To the best of my knowledge, California is not a duty to act state. Besides, no law can force me to provide care in unsafe conditions, which the side of a freeway with traffic going 80+ definitely is.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm guessing mostly new EMT's would want that crap all over their cars. Until they figure out their EMT-b ift job doesn't save lives and they truely figure out how lame they are. Only reason I would consider a firesticker on a car is to have a chance to get out of a ticket.


----------



## Incyder38 (Jul 12, 2010)

somePerson said:


> I'm guessing mostly new EMT's would want that crap all over their cars. Until they figure out their EMT-b ift job doesn't save lives and they truely figure out how lame they are. Only reason I would consider a firesticker on a car is to have a chance to get out of a ticket.



That sticker is now more of a target than anything else.  Cops and firefighters don't really get along too well these days, even more so with the latest round of LE layoffs.


----------



## alphatrauma (Jul 12, 2010)

atropine said:


> Pride in what?, $10.00 an hour...



Interesting... I wasn't aware that everyone in EMS (in California) made $10/hr :sad:


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 12, 2010)

clibb said:


> If you pass an accident without stopping and you have the EMS label, can you get charged for neglect?


sure.  if they see your car, identify you as the driver as an EMT, can identify your license plate, ensure you have the appropriate equipment in your POV to assist, oh and prove that you knew there were injuries at an MVA and you intentionally did nothing when you had a duty to act, then you absolutely will be charged with neglect.  

personally, I have yet to find anyone who can identify an EMT driving 60+ mph driving down the highway based on a license plate or based on a sticker on the back window.  but that's just me. 



alphatrauma said:


> Interesting... I wasn't aware that everyone in EMS (in California) made $10/hr :sad:


that is pretty bad.  I have an agency sticker in my back window; but  make about $20/hr as an EMT (give or take a few bucks).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> sure.  if they see your car, identify you as the driver as an EMT, can identify your license plate, ensure you have the appropriate equipment in your POV to assist, oh and prove that you knew there were injuries at an MVA and you intentionally did nothing when you had a duty to act, then you absolutely will be charged with neglect.



The only thing that matters is a legal duty to act, which again, to the best of my knowledge, doesn't exist in California. They can ID me as much as they want, but the issue of identifying a passing car is moot if no duty exists for off duty providers.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 12, 2010)

TN has had a similar situation with a tag for years that I am hoping will finally be approved (i.e. get enough orders placed). I'm not holding my breath though. I have my e Tag, BUT they are so ugly







The tag they are working on has a big star of life on it and your state license # on the place where the county name usually goes.


----------



## alphatrauma (Jul 12, 2010)

medicRob said:


> ... your *state license #* on the place where the county name usually goes.



That frightens me


----------



## medicRob (Jul 12, 2010)

alphatrauma said:


> That frightens me



Why? This tag does not have "Duty to act" attached nor is it an official government plate. It is a "Specialty plate" reserved for EMT's who might not want to have the government tag on their vehicle.

It's gonna be ok, tater.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 12, 2010)

At least in California, your P number isn't publicly searchable... Not like RN or LVN. Even then, those licenses will not show your home address... perhaps the county you live in, but not the home address or anything like that.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> At least in California, your P number isn't publicly searchable...



It is now...
http://www.centralregistry.ca.gov/Search.aspx


----------



## medicRob (Jul 12, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> At least in California, your P number isn't publicly searchable... Not like RN or LVN. Even then, those licenses will not show your home address... perhaps the county you live in, but not the home address or anything like that.



What is wrong with that? I like the fact that TN has a state database that you can search people by name to pull up their credentials. It makes things a lot easier. I think it is an awesome thing to have.


----------



## TraprMike (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll keep my ham plates


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 12, 2010)

Heck, I could do the EMS plates with my Ham Call...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 12, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> It Helps with the Law Enforcement Authorities
> 
> *cough* CHP and PD *cough*



I will admit I have a small NR sticker in the lower lefthand corner of my back window for just this reason. I still feel like a whacker with it, though. 

By the way, nothing helps with CHP, they will go out of their way to find additional reasons to ticket you


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

Seriously, how fast are you going where you're actually concerned about CHP? Unless you're drawing attention to yourself by swearving and going faster than the already ridiculous speed of California traffic (I've seen the 5 near Oceanside bumper to bumper going 80 before), you shouldn't have problems with them.


----------



## TraprMike (Jul 12, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Heck, I could do the EMS plates with my Ham Call...




hmm, I"ll have to check into this in MN...


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 13, 2010)

Did Fire plates in CA have to reach 7500 before they were issued?

i was considering purchasing one, but since anyone can get one, then why bother. At least fire you have to show proof or employment or volunteering. Then I saw we needed 7500 plates... yea right, on our salaries, no one is going to bother buying them!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 13, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Seriously, how fast are you going where you're actually concerned about CHP? Unless you're drawing attention to yourself by swearving and going faster than the already ridiculous speed of California traffic (I've seen the 5 near Oceanside bumper to bumper going 80 before), you shouldn't have problems with them.



I'm not. I drive like a granny on the freeway, it was simply a joke. 

In my city, though, there's a nice long straight away where the speed limit is 35, used to be fifty, but they lowered it so some guy could use his electric car. Anyway, there are many a speed trap there, and it's easy to let your mind drift, especially late at night. 

Yes, yes, I can hear the "you should have your head on a swivel at all times" coming now, but no one can say they are completely alert 100% of the time.


----------



## clibb (Jul 13, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> sure.  if they see your car, identify you as the driver as an EMT, can identify your license plate, ensure you have the appropriate equipment in your POV to assist, oh and prove that you knew there were injuries at an MVA and you intentionally did nothing when you had a duty to act, then you absolutely will be charged with neglect.
> 
> personally, I have yet to find anyone who can identify an EMT driving 60+ mph driving down the highway based on a license plate or based on a sticker on the back window.  but that's just me.
> 
> that is pretty bad.  I have an agency sticker in my back window; but  make about $20/hr as an EMT (give or take a few bucks).






atropine said:


> easy law and order I don't think that is the case.



Wow, don't need to get so hostile. It's just what I've heard. notice the question mark in my post?


----------



## CAEMSJI (Jul 13, 2010)

*Just to Clarify*

Just to clear up some topics that I have read already:

1)  There is no Duty to Act associated with the EMS License Plate.  The EMS License Plate exists for individuals in the EMS field to show their pride.

2)  All funds generated from the registration fees of the EMS License Plate go towards supporting charitable programs and EMS programs statewide.

3)  Although the EMS License Plate is open to the public, we are focusing our advertising on EMS professionals.  This includes EMTs, Paramedics and Emergency Room Staff.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 15, 2010)

This is why I am so thankful for TN's online, publicly searchable database of licenses and certifications:

http://www.jems.com/article/adminis...2@tntech.edu&utm_campaign=JEMS+eNews+07-15-10


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 15, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> At least in California, your P number isn't publicly searchable... Not like RN or LVN. Even then, those licenses will not show your home address... perhaps the county you live in, but not the home address or anything like that.





JPINFV said:


> It is now...
> http://www.centralregistry.ca.gov/Search.aspx





medicRob said:


> What is wrong with that? I like the fact that TN has a state database that you can search people by name to pull up their credentials. It makes things a lot easier. I think it is an awesome thing to have.


Actually, nothing wrong with it. The thing that worried me was that my home address would be available to the public via that mechanism, and that they'd put a P number on the plates. I just checked the link JPINFV gave, and the info is basically the same as what you'll find for through the BRN or the LVN websites, and it's easier to read. 


Akulahawk said:


> Heck, I could do the EMS plates with my Ham Call...


While I _could_ use my Ham Call, I doubt I'll put my Call on my license plates. If someone knows what it is, it's possible to get home address info from that.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 15, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Actually, nothing wrong with it. The thing that worried me was that my home address would be available to the public via that mechanism, and that they'd put a P number on the plates. I just checked the link JPINFV gave, and the info is basically the same as what you'll find for through the BRN or the LVN websites, and it's easier to read.
> 
> While I _could_ use my Ham Call, I doubt I'll put my Call on my license plates. If someone knows what it is, it's possible to get home address info from that.



I know our site here in TN doesn't give full address publicly. They just list your city, such as

Name
Nashville, TN 

Emergency Medical Personnel
Rank:
Qualifications:

Re license dates, etc.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 17, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Besides, no law can force me to provide care in unsafe conditions, which the side of a freeway with traffic going 80+ definitely is.


 You want to add the "off-duty" caveat to that? I know it was implied, but do remember 911 calls do routinely go out on the freeway. We were routinely first on-scene for those and a van ambulance doesn't do much more than a car as far as safety. And I definitely had a duty to provide care.


As far as the pride thing, it should have nothing to do with what one makes.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 17, 2010)

CAEMS,

I think the reason the state is low on applications is:

-Concern about driving past accident scenes without stopping could cause a poor image

-Cops might think they're trying to show off and witnessed infractions could actually work against them

-EMT's are healthcare professionals. Weird to advertise your job. Doctors don't (I know the small window sticker does exist, though)

-Los Angeles County has a high EMT concentration, but many make minimum wage (if not FF's), thus special plates might be an expense we can't afford.

-Puts our profession (or driver) in the category of "wanker" / "Ricky Rescue" and harder to be accepted as an allied healthcare worker.

Those are just reasons I've heard from different people.


I do appreciate the state trying to do this for us, though. I appreciate the hard work the intern put into it. I think there are much graver things that need to be addressed than vanity plates at this time, though.


-Respectfully,

Anthony


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> You want to add the "off-duty" caveat to that? I know it was implied, but do remember 911 calls do routinely go out on the freeway. We were routinely first on-scene for those and a van ambulance doesn't do *much more *than a car as far as safety. And I definitely had a duty to provide care.


Emphasis added. I'll take the higher profile lights (especially the set ups like Leader uses where the secondaries are all amber) over a car. Similarly, you should have some sort of reflective vests which I don't (even if I probably should) have in my car. Working on a freeway isn't inherently safe or prohibitively dangerous, thus a little protection can go a long distance.


----------

